# L/ha



## Magier

Hi, trying to get the right mixture for herbicida and they write about l/ha. This must be litres per something. What is this ha? please.


----------



## sommerfugl01

l/ha = per hectare


----------



## Bulldog22

Hectare = 10,000 m2.


----------



## chics

litros de herbicida por cada hectaria de terreno.


----------



## robertonic

Hi Magier

I have just joined, so I am very late with a reply !

The answers that you received are no use at all :

I had a similar problem (it is these wretched manufacturers who are confused about fluid measures !!)
For 1L/ha use  10ml per 10L of water


----------



## A n a

Robertonic, could you explain it a little bit?

 (Cuatro años tarde, espero que el primero no esté criando malvas).


----------



## vicdark

Robertonic, what about if the herbicide is applied pure (without disolving it in water) like with a microspraying system?


----------



## k-in-sc

Volume per area is not a dilution formula.


----------



## robertonic

You are right, k in sc, L/ha is not a dilution formula. This is where the manufacturers are being most unhelpful.
Many people use 'grammes per litre' when they mean 'ml per litre'. Either seems to be acceptable these days.
Personally, I always write to the manufacturer and complain.

I have no experience of microspraying but imagine that 1L would give a pretty thin coating on a Hectare of land !

Many packets of chemicals that I have give no other dilution instructions. Living in the countryside, I have asked local farmers and they tell me that 1L/ha means 10ml/10L water ... that is 10000 (a hectare)/1000 (a litre) ... applied at a 'normal' walking speed ! For simple 'garden' use I suppose the amount that you put on is not really important.

Hope this helps


----------



## robertonic

I have just found dilution rate for a chemical that I use.
The packet merely says 2L/ha
The manufacturer tells me .....
'Dilute to 200ml to 100L water. You will need 1000L to spray 1 hectare'

Voila


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No está mal el dato que proporciona el fabricante cuando se refiere a determinado volumen (o peso) de producto por unidad de superficie, ya que lo que importa es precisamente cuánto producto (activo) debe distribuirse sobre esa superficie para que actúe correctamente.
Por lo general, esto debería ser independiente del valor de dilución, siempre y cuando la solución diluída se ajuste adecuadamente. Por ejemplo, si se diluye 1 litro de producto en 1000 de agua y se lo esparce sobre 1 hectárea, es lo mismo que si se diluye 1 litro en 5000 de agua y también se aplican esos 5000 litros en 1 hectárea. La dosis del producto es la misma: 1 l/ha.

El fabricante podría indicar alguna dilución en particular de acuerdo a alguna característica propia del producto (p.ej: solubilidad), pero el parámetro importante sigue siendo la dosis real de producto (por unidad de superficie, por planta, por superficie foliar, etc)


----------



## robertonic

An excellent answer, Hakuna.
However, often, I must mix 3 chemicals together.
If the manufacturer has also told me a 'standard dilution rate' then I know that 15g of chemical 'a' plus 30g of chemical 'b' plus 2.5ml of chemical 'c' all mixed into 10L water will give me the correct proportions. This is much easier than having to deal with L/Ha

I think the original member was wanting to know a useful dilution rate for his chemical.


----------



## k-in-sc

As Hakuna says, it doesn't matter how much you dilute it as long as you apply a liter per hectare. The dilution is up to you and your spraying capabilities.


----------



## abeltio

chics said:


> litros de herbicida por cada hectaria de terreno.



*hectárea*


----------

